# Little pocket scale for accuracy



## Omnivore (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a number of small roasts I want to get going in some dry cure and my older kitchen scale only goes down to a gram. So when weighing out a couple grams all you have to do is exhale and the scale moves up/down by a gram. This one measures to .01g which is nice for measuring tiny amounts of curing salt. $12 on Amazon, why not?

Also - I know people have been curing for years sans scale but I just like peace of mind when sharing goodies with friends and family.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Just thought I'd share in case it helps anyone :)


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 23, 2019)

I know what you are saying, our kitchen scales are just not accurate to the gram, i also like to measure cure perfectly.

I have added a decent scale to my list.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 23, 2019)

You're gonna love that thing and wonder why you put it off as long as you did.  Dare you to compare the weight of 1tsp of salt and 1tsp sugar.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks like a nice little scale. Have one very similar. If you don't have the calibration weight, I checked with the ole standby penny.
Since 1982 they weight either 2.5 grams (0.088oz) Lincoln Penny, or 3.11 grams (0.109 oz) Union Shield Penny.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 23, 2019)

I got a similar scale to weigh out ground meat for making patties of uniform size.

European recipes usually measure by weight instead of by volume.


----------



## S-met (Oct 23, 2019)

zwiller said:


> You're gonna love that thing and wonder why you put it off as long as you did.  Dare you to compare the weight of 1tsp of salt and 1tsp sugar.


Next, I dare you to compare 2 different tsp of sugar. I have at least 3 different sets of measuring spoons and the size difference sets is interesting.

While you are playing with your new toy, weigh the difference between 1tsp of course vs fine salt or pepper.


----------



## xray (Oct 23, 2019)

I always wanted to order one of these, I don’t know why I haven’t they’re under $15.

Makes a nice stocking stuffer.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2019)

I have that scale...  it's does a good job...  0-100 grams with 0.01 gram accuracy is the right choice....


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks like a nice little scale. Have one very similar. If you don't have the calibration weight, I checked with the ole standby penny.
> Since 1982 they weight either 2.5 grams (0.088oz) Lincoln Penny, or 3.11 grams (0.109 oz) Union Shield Penny.


Thank you for this! It didn't come with a weight and I was just rummaging around wondering what to calibrate it with.

Glad you guys also think these little scales are useful. Definitely not as sexy as a lot of other new gear but certainly helpful!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 23, 2019)

zwiller said:


> You're gonna love that thing and wonder why you put it off as long as you did


True words right there . Love mine .


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2019)

Coins as Calibration Weights
⦁   Coins are minted to precise specifications, including weight, so they can serve as calibration weights. For example, a U.S. nickel weighs 5 grams. A penny weighs 2.5 grams. These numbers easily multiply, so 10 nickles can serve as a 50-gram calibration weight. Other U.S. coins are less useful because their weights don't fall at such even numbers; for example, a dime weighs 2.268 grams. A 1-euro coin weighs 7.5 grams, and a 0.02-euro coin weighs 3 grams.


----------

